# Rod Choice?!



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I just bought a Gander Mt. Guide Series - Pro Series IM8 spinning rod (7', medium/light action). I use Pflueger President spinning reel (6730) with 6lb Fireline (crystal). Is this a good setup for shore/dock fishing walleyes with rapalas and nightcrawlers?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Sounds about right. Although I would have got a medium. Wait till you hit a northern or similar with that rod.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Really? I was looking at the 7' ultralight too. The above series seemed stiffer than some other brands with the same power rating. My "logic" being That using a no stretch line (Fireline) that one should use a ultralight or, probably more appropriate, a fast action tip to help buffer overzealous hook sets that might break the line at the knots (even good knots) or rip baits out of softly hooked fish as I've heard this can happen with Fireline. I also thought light rods are better at feeling light hits and takes. I chose a 7' for added casting length with small Rapalas or baits. I just want a good, sensitive rod. I am so lost in all the hoopla out there in the stores, catalogs, etc. I am here to get advice from the likes of you who have always answered my questions with such common sense and experience. Thank you. Steve.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

cmdrstp said:


> Really? I was looking at the 7' ultralight too. The above series seemed stiffer than some other brands with the same power rating. My "logic" being That using a no stretch line (Fireline) that one should use a ultralight or, probably more appropriate, a fast action tip to help buffer overzealous hook sets that might break the line at the knots (even good knots) or rip baits out of softly hooked fish as I've heard this can happen with Fireline. I also thought light rods are better at feeling light hits and takes. I chose a 7' for added casting length with small Rapalas or baits. I just want a good, sensitive rod. I am so lost in all the hoopla out there in the stores, catalogs, etc. I am here to get advice from the likes of you who have always answered my questions with such common sense and experience. Thank you. Steve.


I'm sure you will be just fine. If you are going to be casting from shore and retreiving, the medium will give you more range plus a no stretch line will detect hooks well enough. What are your plans? jigging? letting the rod sit? Where will you be fishing?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You made the right choice by choosing based on how heavy the action felt rather then what it was listed as. Sounds like you considered the right things and should be fine with the rod. Its always hard for me to tell exactly how light/heavy the action is on a walleye rod in the store. I usually find out I picked the wrong one on the water :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> My "logic" being That using a no stretch line (Fireline) that one should use a ultralight or, probably more appropriate, a fast action tip to help buffer overzealous hook sets that might break the line at the knots (even good knots) or rip baits out of softly hooked fish as I've heard this can happen with Fireline


I've also seen a fireline-rigged ultralight rod break, simply because the rod is not built to handle 10 or 14-pound test, no-stretch superline.

If we're not going too into detail, you're best off with a medium for all-around walleye tactics.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I have 2-7' and 2'-7 1/2' rods in the medium light action. They are going to work great for what your planning to use them for.

I don't do any dock/shore fishing but I use them as dead rods on my boat and with the faster tip I can see bites a lot easier (btw I am only using mono). You'll find that a sweeping hook set will work better.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

My two go to rods on the water are my 7' Loomis IMX ML for anything with jigs and rigging and pitching cranks is 7' Loomis IMX M. I like the 7' when I'm using super braids because it compensates for the stretch that is lost buts still gives you the rock sold hook set. Combine this with a semi loosely set drag and its a deadly combo.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. Like I said, this site explains things very well. 94NDTA, I'll be doing a little bit of everything...nightcrawlers/minnows, use of slip floats, Rapalas, bucktail jigs. I am only limited to the shore.


----------

